# I only have one type of antibody present.



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

I have been browsing around these boards for about a week and they are such a great resource. I really appreciate the experienced posters who contribute here...I have had a lot of questions answered already and gathered a lot of info in the short time since I found you guys.

I am curious though- I only have anti thyroglobulin antibodies present, and not "that" high...but does it only matter if I have anti TPO too?

I am a 26 year old female. I have been suspected of having an underactive thyroid since I was about 10. I had mono in the Fall of 2012 and things have gone downhill ever since as far as fatigue, anxiety/depression, hair loss, dry skin, no tolerance to hot or cold, excessive sweating,hot flashes, night sweats, low body temp, frequent infections, non pitting edema, joint pain, kidney stones, poor focus, chronic gastritis, gerd, facial swelling and redness...lots more that I probably forgot.

5/21/18 test results:

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody: <10 iu/ml (ref. 0-35 iu/ml)

Thyroglobulin Antibody: 39 iu/ml (ref. 0-20 iu/ml)

TSH: 2.73 mciu/ml (ref. 0.40-4.50 mciu/ml)

Free T4: 1.0 ng/dl (ref. 0.8-1.8 ng/dl)

ESR: 25mm/hr (ref. 0-18 mm/hr)

Vitamin D: 13 ng/ml (ref. 25-80 ng/ml- they have sub ranges that state that I am "mild to moderately deficient"- this is after taking 2 months of rx D2 and then supplementing w/ 5kIU D3 daily thereafter)

B12: 300 pg/ml (ref. 271-870 pg/ml)

Based on what i've seen on here...i'm not optimal on the thyroid hormones and I should be in the upper quarter. Doesn't look like i'm there for any of those. I saw the crappy endo I saw last year because she was the fastest I could get an appt with, and she said she'd only treat me if I wanted to try and get pregnant. I don't, so she suggested depression. I can't even roll my eyes hard enough.

I also have a history of high CRP levels for the past 2 years, this is the first time my ESR has been a little high. No positive ANA or RF tests for the past 2 years- a lot of my issues were thought to be due to RA but that's been ruled out. Cholesterol is a little high. Had some weird flip floppy TSH results in the past couple years and I can provide any other test results if any are interested. I appreciate any guidance you may have.


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

I just realized I put this in the wrong place. I meant to put it in the lab results board. Is there a way to move it?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Has anyone ordered an ultrasound of your thyroid? Having thyroglobulin antibodies would warrant having an ultrasound.


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

Lovlkn said:


> Welcome to the board!
> 
> Has anyone ordered an ultrasound of your thyroid? Having thyroglobulin antibodies would warrant having an ultrasound.


Thanks!

I am going to request one, I think through my PCP because the endo blew me off completely. They are closed today but I will call Monday. Things have been rough lately, I go home and usually fall asleep by 7pm and i'm still exhausted the next day.


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

I started taking sublingual b12 and I am noticing a slight improvement in my energy levels but it's all day to day...maybe that is the issue? I've just seen so many doctors and specialists and had so many tests...I am very lost and hesitant to keep pursuing this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

amagipickle said:


> I started taking sublingual b12 and I am noticing a slight improvement in my energy levels but it's all day to day...maybe that is the issue? I've just seen so many doctors and specialists and had so many tests...I am very lost and hesitant to keep pursuing this.


No - it's not just your B-12.

The combination of low FT-4, Low D and Low B-12 are all contributing. Other tests you have not had would be Ferritin which you are likely low in as well.

Having Mono can trigger alot and it can cause issues for years to follow - but you are indeed low thyroid, D and B-12 which all contribute to how you feel


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

Lovlkn said:


> No - it's not just your B-12.
> 
> The combination of low FT-4, Low D and Low B-12 are all contributing. Other tests you have not had would be Ferritin which you are likely low in as well.
> 
> Having Mono can trigger alot and it can cause issues for years to follow - but you are indeed low thyroid, D and B-12 which all contribute to how you feel


Yeah...I thought it was helping more than it was. Still fatigued. Still going home and going to bed, or at least taking a nap after work.

You are correct that I have not had ferritin tested. I will talk to my PCP about that. Last time I had any blood work regarding my iron was last year:

1/20/17 results:

Serum Iron: 86 ug/dl (ref. 27-159 ug/dl)

TIBC: 372 ug/dl (ref. 250-450 ug/dl)

UIBC: 286 (ref. 131-425 ug/dl)

Iron Saturation: 23% (ref 15-55%)

I need to get this worked up again- I am having heavier periods and last week when I had mine, my coworkers were pointing out to me that my lips became very pale and colorless. I stocked up on leafy greens and the issue has resolved for now.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

FYI - if you are low in ferritin your monthly cycles will be heavier - or so I was told. Contributing factors are also peri menopause.

Make a note of where you are in your cycle when testing ferritin levels as naturally you will be lowest just after.


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

I think I will try and get them tested just after my next cycle, then. Thank you for the guidance.


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

A lot has happened since I made this post and wanted to share an update.

My shortness of breath became more severe and my heart rate was very high- recorded at my doctor's office at nearly 140 bpm after about 4 steps. I was winded walking to my bathroom. I had a chest x ray and a right paratracheal mass was found in my mediastinum. I was admitted to the hospital for 5 days and had a bone marrow biopsy and mediastinoscopy performed. The mass was highly suspected to be Hodgkin's lymphoma but the preliminary biopsy says that it looks like a granuloma. I am waiting on a call from oncology today with what I hope are results.

I had a new endo appt on 8/15 that I had to cancel due to my hospitalization. However, a CT scan was performed upon my admission to confirm the mass and due to the location, my thyroid was visualized. The report states that the thyroid gland is normal in size but has a small calcification associated with the right lobe of my thyroid gland. I am not sure what this means and unfortunately, this is the least of my problems right now....but it does look like I may have been correct in my concerns.

Test results from the hospital show that my B12 and vitamin D levels have improved significantly so...little things I guess. TSH appears to be holding strong in the 2.75 range.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like you and your doctors found the cause of your symptoms.....


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

creepingdeath said:


> Sounds like you and your doctors found the cause of your symptoms.....


Sort of...maybe... hopefully. The oncologist said it probably hasn't been causing me issues as long as I've been experiencing them so there may be another illness at play. Eventually, I would like to follow up regarding my thyroid to see what role that has played over the past couple of years. And after this ordeal, I'm definitely keeping an eye on any kind of growth, like the small calcification mentioned.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

A lot of other problems mimic thyroid symptoms....

I still have my thyroid but it's dead.....
Being that I have autoimmune Thyroiditis I do get ultrasounds periodically.
I have very small cysts & calcifications...
I'm not too worried....

worrying & stress just makes things get worse.


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

The oncologist told me that the cause is histoplasmosis. I don't know much about it except for the general rundown on the mayo clinic site/CDC...and I'm not sure how someone gets this sick with that. I have to follow up with infectious disease to try and figure that out.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> The oncologist told me that the cause is histoplasmosis.


Hmmm - that's interesting and odd.

Be sure to continue testing FT-4 and FT-3 to determine how your thyroid is now functioning.


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah I feel the same way...I will see infectious disease on Friday and hopefully get more answers...but in the mean time, I am still concerned that something is being missed. I don't even live in an endemic area for histoplasmosis. All of my pre hospitalization symptoms are coming back, and I am doubling up my beta blocker to try and keep my heart rate down. HR was up to 116 this morning just brushing my teeth.

I hope to get a new appt with the Endo and pursue the thyroid issues more, but I'm concerned that I won't get any kind of meds with my heart rate issues, plus everyone is blowing off my concerns due to my "bigger problems." It's very frustrating to get sicker and sicker with new and more severe symptoms and not get things figured out. Also frustrating to get discharged, then have to wait a couple weeks to get in with alllllll of the doctors while you can feel yourself continuing to decline. Healthcare, it's the worst.

This weekend is my 27th birthday and I am just thankful that as of right now, I do not have cancer, and the cardiologist took pity on me and is allowing me to increase my meds instead of returning to the hospital.


----------



## amagipickle (Jun 4, 2018)

I just realized read my post and it sounds very down- I'm optimistic about the outcome of this, just frustrated. I'm going to find a therapist to help me process all of this. I was planning on quitting my job that I hate 4 days before the mass was discovered, and now I'm stuck there because I need the excellent insurance. It's a hard time right now. I do appreciate being able to vent on this forum.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

((hugs))


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Have you been around anywhere where old abandon homes or building have been demolished?

The demo casts bird and bat dropping dust into the air where unsuspected people breath it in and you get this disease.

I worked in construction most of my life and were required to take classes about this disease and wear respirators when knocking down old structures that house these birds and mammals.

Good luck with your treatment and hope for a quick end to your symptoms.

let us know how it turns out.


----------

